# Constant stomach issues



## Joshua.Jahns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey everyone, we are getting very frustrated over here and need some advice/encouragement. Emery has had stomach issues since day one. 

We didn’t have a lot of the food that the breeder was feeding her previously, so we werent able to ween her off of it as slowly. leading to diarrhea. The vet put her on a “puppy pepto” and it cleared up. 

Then her stool was super soft again, found out she had worms. Had her treated for those and it seemed to clear up. 

She had a few bouts of diarrhea after that, with no change in her diet. More stoool sample testing (all negative) & More puppy diarrhea meds.

In the last month she’s been switched over to a large kibble, same exact type of food though... brought her a case of soft stool/diarrhea. Vet gave her antibiotics for possible gastroenteritis, and more diarrhea medication... which we ran out of about 2-3 days ago and her stool is back to being really soft and having a noticeable amount of mucous in it, no blood. 

Are some Golden’s just prone to stomach issues as pups that they need to grow out of? Are we doing something wrong? Should we be concerned this is a bigger issue? 


My wife was only gone from the house for a couple of hours, came back and she had pooped on the floor in her pen...(she never has accidents in the house), she took her out, cleaned her and the pen, fed her, took her potty outside and left for anouther hour or two and came back to find another soft pile of poop in her pen again... so frustrating. 

We will be calling the vet in the AM to try to figure this out again... I just wish we could find something to help this poor puppy out.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Sounds a lot like what I went through with Rayder, but without knowing what tests exactly were run, what medicine exactly was given, how much, and for how long, and what food has been given, it is very hard to offer any advice. I will tell you that what worked in the end for us was a medication called Tylosin, which I put him on after we mucked about with various stool tests, foods, and medicines. Within 1 day his stool was perfect and he has been fine ever since. However, other things have to be ruled out first. 

I ended up taking Rayder to UCD to a former professor of mine who is a world renowned veterinary gastroenterologist and he was disappointed in me that I hadn’t put Rayder on Tylosin much earlier. He was even more disappointed to know that Rayder had been on metronidazole multiple times, as he is not a fan, and thinks for symptomatic treatment of diarrhea, Tylosin is far superior.


----------



## kaylamontgomery (Oct 21, 2017)

We went through a very similar experience with Riley. Bouts of confirmed coccidia and Giardia, but even after they’d been treated, she had diarrhea whenever we took her off metronidazole. Our vet ran a full stool panel and found she had a relatively rare bacteria he only sees once a year that she probably got from her mother’s milk and had since we brought her home. She’s almost 6 months now. 

The vet put her on tylosin as well, and we put her on nutrisource food and her stools hve been perfect. I’d recommend asking your vet for a full stool panel, not just the in office tests.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

Why not try a raw diet ? It has been proven to help or fully get rid of stomach issues, allergies, among other things . Maybe start with home cooked at first and then onto raw as it sounds like she's got a sensitive stomach. Just a thought and would be worth a try. I know many dogs on a raw diet and non have stomach issues.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Nicoleandjake said:


> Why not try a raw diet ? It has been proven to help or fully get rid of stomach issues, allergies, among other things . Maybe start with home cooked at first and then onto raw as it sounds like she's got a sensitive stomach. Just a thought and would be worth a try. I know many dogs on a raw diet and non have stomach issues.


There have been no studies on raw diets re. their ability to help with anything, not “stomach issues”, not allergies. People believe that they do and many people are happy feeding that way, which is fine as long as they are willing to do it properly with the supervision of a veterinarian to ensure nutritional completeness. However, I would never recommend starting to feed raw in this case as you don’t know what else this dog has going on. It may already have a gastrointestinal infection and the one thing that has been proven with raw diets is that they can contain bacteria which can make dogs sick (for instance salmonella, campylobacter, and listeria) and if this dog’s GI system is already compromised they may be more likely to contract one of these on top of what they already have. 

And as to the last statement, coincidence does not indicate causality. To take it to the ridiculous: All the dogs I know drink water and none of them has been abducted by aliens. Is water protective against alien abduction?


----------



## trisarahtops (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey! You should seriously consider switching the food to NutriSource or PureVita!! Both are made by the same company and have probiotics and prebiotics in them that are sure to cure any tummy issues! I have seen so many dogs do amazingly on it and it really does work! There are no by-products, no corn, no soy, and most of their formulas are grain free too! Definitely look into it, I am absoulutely certain that it will help! I can also help with body odor, skin and coat, smaller stools, firmer stools, and fewer yeast infections (if your pup is as prone to them as mine is).


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Joshua.Jahns said:


> Hey everyone, we are getting very frustrated over here and need some advice/encouragement. Emery has had stomach issues since day one.
> 
> We didn’t have a lot of the food that the breeder was feeding her previously, so we werent able to ween her off of it as slowly. leading to diarrhea. The vet put her on a “puppy pepto” and it cleared up.
> 
> ...


The description you give is kind of typical of Giardia or Coccidia, both of which are typical in puppies. Giardia can be difficult to get rid of and it's easy to get re-infected again.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with the Giardia and/or Coccidia treatments. Both are difficult to diagnose and often by the time we take our dogs in for a diagnosis, the poo is back to normal or the shedding has stopped. Many vets will treat for it based on symptoms. They are both common parasites in puppies. Tylosin is for bacteria (my dog is on it currently for SIBO). For those who are suggesting changing foods or dramatically changing the diet, I would argue that it is always best to figure out what is wrong with the dog versus getting on a food rollercoaster because once you get on, it's hard to get off! If the dog has a parasite or bacterial infection, no food is going to fix it. Also, many breeders will nullify a contract if the dog is fed raw, unless it's a commercial raw with guaranteed nutritional analysis.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Nicoleandjake said:


> Why not try a raw diet ? It has been proven to help or fully get rid of stomach issues, allergies, among other things . Maybe start with home cooked at first and then onto raw as it sounds like she's got a sensitive stomach. Just a thought and would be worth a try. I know many dogs on a raw diet and non have stomach issues.


I second this, provided that you have ruled out any parasites or any other intestinal or anatomical issues your pup may be harboring, which may be the cause.

I would also look at what else is going on. Is there a correlation to recent vaccines, other RX's that may be part of the equation. 

Putting any dog or human on meds to manage or eradicate symptoms, as some have suggested *without determining root cause *of said symptom, is IMHO both irresponsible and not addressing the real issue for your pup....in other words, it is palliative vs a cure or solution to address what is causing this manifest.

If I were in your shoes, I would get your pup off all kibble, off all meds and try a simple home cooked diet ( not chicken) ..perhaps lean ground beef with limited add ons.

Find a holistic DVM who will work with you to find the root cause of your pups digestive issues, with your pups history and sequence of events.

Wishing you the best of success of finding the root cause of your pups digestive issues to enable a long and healthy journey together for you both


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I second this, provided that you have ruled out any parasites or any other intestinal or anatomical issues your pup may be harboring, which may be the cause.
> 
> I would also look at what else is going on. Is there a correlation to recent vaccines, other RX's that may be part of the equation.
> 
> ...


I can’t believe I am having to do this again! There is NO difference between trying a diet change and trying medication to treat symptoms! They are both what is known as empirical treatment. Also, you cannot say in the same breath that it is irresponsible to try medication without finding a root cause and then say to try radically changing the diet, without finding a root cause. A bland diet is often part of the treatment for diarrhea, but we don’t know any details at all about this dog’s diagnostic or treatment history other than “tests” “diets” and “medications”. So perhaps you should leave it at “rule other things out” which was the most defensible suggestion you have made.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Joshua.Jahns said:


> We will be calling the vet in the AM to try to figure this out again... I just wish we could find something to help this poor puppy out.


I hope you will stick with your vet and follow their advice to get to the root of your pups problem. I'm sure it is frustrating. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope you were able to get your little one into the Vet today. 

Hope she's doing better soon.


----------



## summerlove (Jul 10, 2017)

A friend went through very similar events upon bringing her puppy home and ultimately her puppy (he’s a Burnese) has food allergies. I believe chicken, Turkey, beef, a few other things. I know they ended up running an allergy test and once they eliminated those foods he has been doing fine. 
Hope you get it figured out soon! My friend was so stresssed the first few months until they finally diagnosed the issue.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Siandvm said:


> I can’t believe I am having to do this again!


WOW, I hope this is not how you respond to your patients...and yes, I know I am not in that category 



> There is NO difference between trying a diet change and trying medication to treat symptoms!
> 
> They are both what is known as empirical treatment. Also, you cannot say in the same breath that it is irresponsible to try medication without finding a root cause and then say to try radically changing the diet, without finding a root cause.


I respectfully disagree with the above. Logic would lead to a difference in minimizing/eliminating potential irritants/allergens etc., potentially causing symptoms in a diet via simplifying ingredients ingested vs medication suppressing or alleviating symptom that may or may not be caused by said diet. 

In other words, the difference in simplifying a diet is one of elimination of potential irritants/cause which may be causing the symptoms, where medication is suppression and management of said symptoms. 



> A bland diet is often part of the treatment for diarrhea, but we don’t know any details at all about this dog’s diagnostic or treatment history other than “tests” “diets” and “medications”. *So perhaps you should leave it at “rule other things out” which was the most defensible suggestion you have made.*


No, we don't have a clear dossier of tests, diets or medications other than what the OP has shared.

This is a discussion forum, is it not? Is this not a place where people gather to share their experience, opinions etc., to help others.

Since when is it appropriate where when I share my opinion, qualified with IMHO that, you or any other member other than the Mods can call me out and tell me what is appropriate or not? I certainly think that we can respectfully agree to disagree as in this case, without becoming combative and condescending.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Forum welcomes everyone's viewpoints and opinions. 

You may agree or disagree, like or dislike another member's point of view, please remember to be respectful to one another and their viewpoints. 

As a reminder:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ent-about-threads-posts-grf-health-forum.html



> "About Threads and Posts in GRF Health Forum.
> "About Threads and Posts in GRF Health Forum.
> 
> You are entitled to your opinions on what you believe may or may not be a health issue, or what may or may not work to help an animal in its overall health. However if a post or thread is stated as a fact you may be asked to prove your statements, even with scientific articles, so others may know where you obtain your information"
> ...


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

When I mentioned raw diet, I meant commercial and fully complete. I only suggested to start with bland home cooked to get used to not having kibble. Yes, of course still try find out what is causing It, but without having ever fed raw, some of you can't really comment on that experience..i am just speaking from experience of my 2 dogs as well as the many others I know on raw, from 9 weeks old to 12 years old. First hand experience is what I'm getting my information from. Us that are suggesting raw are suggesting it so it's something you take into consideration when making your decision, that's all. Most vets WON'T suggest raw. Why would they? They won't make as much money as the dog won't have to go to the vet as much, and they can't sell their kibble so there's not much benefit to them... just do a bit of research after doing some of the tests, it's really not hard feeding raw once you get used to it. It seems very overwhelming at first but is amazing in the long run.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I know lots of people that feed raw but they do enormous amounts of research to make sure they are feeding balanced. I know three or four vets really well and the ONLY reason they do not suggest raw is that they see so many people feed incomplete diets that cause a multitude of health problems over the long term life of the dog. Some of which do not turn up for several years They are quite happy with those that feed raw that feed it in an informed and balanced diet. Those people also take their dogs in yearly and have full bloodwork run on them to make sure the dog is healthy. Raw can be good it can also be really bad if people do it casually without thought or research and that is what the vets I know don't like about it. 








Nicoleandjake said:


> When I mentioned raw diet, I meant commercial and fully complete. I only suggested to start with bland home cooked to get used to not having kibble. Yes, of course still try find out what is causing It, but without having ever fed raw, some of you can't really comment on that experience..i am just speaking from experience of my 2 dogs as well as the many others I know on raw, from 9 weeks old to 12 years old. First hand experience is what I'm getting my information from. Us that are suggesting raw are suggesting it so it's something you take into consideration when making your decision, that's all. Most vets WON'T suggest raw. Why would they? They won't make as much money as the dog won't have to go to the vet as much, and they can't sell their kibble so there's not much benefit to them... just do a bit of research after doing some of the tests, it's really not hard feeding raw once you get used to it. It seems very overwhelming at first but is amazing in the long run.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Nicoleandjake said:


> When I mentioned raw diet, I meant commercial and fully complete. I only suggested to start with bland home cooked to get used to not having kibble. Yes, of course still try find out what is causing It, but without having ever fed raw, some of you can't really comment on that experience..i am just speaking from experience of my 2 dogs as well as the many others I know on raw, from 9 weeks old to 12 years old. First hand experience is what I'm getting my information from. Us that are suggesting raw are suggesting it so it's something you take into consideration when making your decision, that's all. Most vets WON'T suggest raw. Why would they? They won't make as much money as the dog won't have to go to the vet as much, and they can't sell their kibble so there's not much benefit to them... just do a bit of research after doing some of the tests, it's really not hard feeding raw once you get used to it. It seems very overwhelming at first but is amazing in the long run.


My .02- 
I fed raw for decades. I can speak to this probably better than 99% of the people on this forum from the longevity standpoint. I am well educated, have a Biology degree w a chemistry minor (though I think I could go take one more class and have a Chem degree too) and have developed diets for humans in kidney failure as well as done much CE - and even I studied LOTS on balance, with a good grasp of digestive processes and body chemistry that your average person doesn't have. I would no more trust a company who has decided to produce a "cool" diet and get on the "dogs are human children we need to do cool things with and for" bandwagon unless I knew that the nutritionist was full time with them and well educated. How do you know the raw blend you buy is complete for a canine? So many small companies popping up selling the latest greatest diet. I want the company nutritionist to have at least a doctorate in nutrition- I know it feels good to feed our pets something we can feel pride at feeding, and I know dogs love to eat it. But really first hand experience isn't really much good at all except in the here and now- it is anecdotal- there are consequences of doing raw poorly that don't show up till later, and that also are not quickly related to diet. I don't know any vets who sell food that is not prescription, there probably are some but it's not the norm here- and if a dog need ID he needs ID, not the homemade version of ID. I also do not know any veterinarians whose focus is how to get a dog to be poorly (kibble in this mindset) nourished so that they can have more vet visits for problems later. It's a ludicrous concept. OTOH- why should a vet go in to work and work for free? People pay their own physicians without complaint or suggestion that they are money grubbing. 
When you have been feeding raw for say 5-10 generations, and at that point can call it good, then do so. But anything you are seeing right now is probably the good fortune of genetics acting on your dog. 
I absolutely hate hate hate when people imply they know as much as the vet, and the vet is out for the money... and why won't vets suggest raw? The real answer is raw is a wildcard- and the vet can't be sure the person feeding actually knows what they are doing. It's not something that the vet can 'teach' the client in a 15 minute appointment. Or in hours for that matter. The PATIENT is safer w the vet suggesting a food that an animal nutritionist develops. It's that attitude of 'just do a little research' that is problematic. Nutrition isn't something to do a little research on, so much knowledge and understanding of how so many systems work together play into what food works best in any situation, and in this pup's situation there may be several things acting to cause him to be so sickly.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Best if luck


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Nicoleandjake said:


> Most vets WON'T suggest raw. Why would they? They won't make as much money as the dog won't have to go to the vet as much, and they can't sell their kibble so there's not much benefit to them...


This has got to be one of the more uninformed and insulting comments ever made on this Forum, especially as it came in response to a post by a qualified vet. IMHO it's a perfect illustration of all that is wrong with social media. We are lucky, on this Forum, to have experienced breeders and vets who give their time freely to offer a balanced and _informed _viewpoint. Or at least, we _had _them, until this particular poster decided to put his or her ignorance on display for the world to see, by insulting and belittling someone with years of training and expertise.

What a shame.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

Just stating my opinion as I'm allowed to. Nothing wrong with that. We are all part of this forum to voice our opinions, experiences, suggestions, and if you don't like them that is fine too. I'm just speaking from my own experience, what has happened to me with my vet here and also my own experience feeding raw. I'm not stating this information to change your mind, it is up to the original poster if they want to consider it. Don't put me down because I'm voicing my own opinion just as everyone else is. Like I said, everything I have mentioned is out of my own experience or my vets experience/comments so I'm not just saying these things for the fun of it. You're belittling and insulting my opinion now after you just commented on me doing it to others.......?


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nicoleandjake said:


> Most vets WON'T suggest raw. Why would they? They won't make as much money as the dog won't have to go to the vet as much, and they can't sell their kibble so there's not much benefit to them


I don't want to get into the raw vs. kibble debate, as I'm not qualified to address the pros vs cons, but i just find this blanket statement wrong.

My vet has a sign in the reception area encouraging clients to ask about raw feeding. My vet does not make money on kibble, because they don't sell kibble, and quite honestly, we've never had a vet that did sell kibble.

I guess I'm lucky, but I've never had a vet that I felt was motivated by money above the love of animals. I feel that they have cared deeply for my beloved pets, and have always done their best for my pets and my family. If you feel that your vet is only motivated by money, perhaps you need a new vet.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes I do need a new vet. My next vet visit will be at a new one as I don't agree with how I've been treated and the comments that have been made to me from my current one. Of course I value vets and I'm actually very upset that my comment came across so harshly when I didn't mean it to be. I should have said MY vet, not make it sound generalized. When I said most vets I guess I was just meaning the 2 I've been to her when there is a totally of 3 which I guess to me means most... I understand if you don't want me here, but please know that I didn't mean to generalize all vets The first one tried to sell me on the science diet and promoted that directly at the vet office. This is the same one who also told me that it was really the only option as it was proven to be the best for our dogs. I didn't agree that there was no other option so I went to another vet who was amazing with spaying my other dog and with her ear infection but did not agree to me feeding raw and who did not even listen first to what exactly I was including in my dogs diet. That is what I posted about as it irks me when someone with so much knowledge wouldn't even listen to what I was feeding! They could have told me it was right or wrong but instantly put it down. Anyway, nobody will probably read this as I think you've all made up your minds about me, but if you're still reading, I think my original post deserved a bit more explanation than I gave, and I'm sorry about that. I love my goldens just as much as all of you and just want what's best for them so it's just insulting when I finally feel like commenting on something only to be put down for something my own personal vets made me experience. It was NOT meant to be directed at all vets whatsoever.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm just curious. Did you know the member who's post your were responding to Siandvm is a vet???


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

No I did not know. I don't know who on here is a vet and who isn't unless they state it specifically in their post. It seems a lot of people knew that but newer people to the forum don't know that.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Nicoleandjake said:


> No I did not know. I don't know who on here is a vet and who isn't unless they state it specifically in their post. It seems a lot of people knew that but newer people to the forum don't know that.


Her username is SiamDVM. I figure she didn't think she needed to explain she was a vet.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm sorry but to me that doesn't mean a vet. I read it as Si and Vm, thinking it was part of their dogs names as sometimes common user names are taken.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

Regardless the user names don't really tell me much. I now see that it is amd not and. This isn't really helping the original poster much. I've apologized for coming across wrong so I'll leave it at that as this is just going on and on without even remotely giving the original poster anything in the past few posts about what they were originally asking about.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicoleandjake said:


> Regardless the user names don't really tell me much. I now see that it is amd not and. This isn't really helping the original poster much. I've apologized for coming across wrong so I'll leave it at that as this is just going on and on without even remotely giving the original poster anything in the past few posts about what they were originally asking about.


Thank you for your apology. I hope that in the future, you'll be more careful not to make sweeping generalizations that can come across quite inflamatory. 

Siandvm is not the only vet on the forum. She's currently been the most active in sharing her wisdom with the forum, and it was upsetting to much of the membership to see her profession maligned and dismissed out of hand with such a sweeping generalization. 

Another poster in this thread's daughter is also a veterinarian, so I can understand how that hurt her as well. 

Hopefully this experience will help you to think how your words can/could hurt someone, even if you didn't intend it to. Never make broad sweeping generalizations. Because most of the time, they aren't true, AND they can really be like a knife to the heart of someone included in that group that was generalized. Particularly Veterinarians who have dedicated their life to helping animals and not hurting them. As a side note - did you know that the suicide rate of Veterinarians is higher than many other professions? Think about why that might be. One of my beloved veterinarians committed suicide and it broke my heart. 

https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifesty...mit-suicide/iCCgr46bIJpgEeesPHTe2L/story.html


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Nicoleandjake said:


> Just stating my opinion as I'm allowed to. Nothing wrong with that. We are all part of this forum to voice our opinions, experiences, suggestions, and if you don't like them that is fine too. I'm just speaking from my own experience, what has happened to me with my vet here and also my own experience feeding raw. I'm not stating this information to change your mind, it is up to the original poster if they want to consider it. Don't put me down because I'm voicing my own opinion just as everyone else is. Like I said, everything I have mentioned is out of my own experience or my vets experience/comments so I'm not just saying these things for the fun of it. You're belittling and insulting my opinion now after you just commented on me doing it to others.......?


What I wrote had nothing to do with your comments about raw food, and I was very clear about that. Of course you're entitled to feed your dog what you want, and to talk about your choices. My comment related solely to your sweeping, highly inaccurate and dismissive remarks about "most vets", which you made in response to a post by a vet, and which were based on your experience with just one person. You've apologized for those remarks, said you did not intend to upset people, and have accepted that what you wrote was inappropriate. Thank you for that. 

How long have you been feeding raw?


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

Started feeding raw with our family dog which was 11 years ago, so the answer would be 11 years.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nicoleandjake said:


> Just stating my opinion as I'm allowed to. Nothing wrong with that. We are all part of this forum to voice our opinions, experiences, suggestions, and if you don't like them that is fine too. I'm just speaking from my own experience, what has happened to me with my vet here and also my own experience feeding raw. I'm not stating this information to change your mind, it is up to the original poster if they want to consider it. Don't put me down because I'm voicing my own opinion just as everyone else is. Like I said, everything I have mentioned is out of my own experience or my vets experience/comments so I'm not just saying these things for the fun of it. You're belittling and insulting my opinion now after you just commented on me doing it to others.......?




It’s my opinion that you’re uninformed, and have no clue what you’re talking about.

As to raw diets, dogs are evolved from wolves but have been domesticated for thousands of years. They no longer are wolves, and there is little hard science to support the proposition that raw diets provide any nutritional benefit to domesticated dogs. 

Notably, wolves in the wild have much shorter life expectancies (5-6 years) than domesticated large breeds like Goldens. Using your questionable logic, to which I don’t subscribe, why would one feed a dog a diet that would result in a shorter lifespan?

The AVMA, the CVMA, the US FDA and most responsible veterinary practitioners disapprove of raw diets because raw meats can contain pathogens such as E. Coli, Salmonella and Listeria, and therefore can pose a substantial risk of infectious disease.

https://www.avma.org/kb/policies/pa...imal-source-protein-in-cat-and-dog-diets.aspx

https://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.243.11.1549

https://www.canadianveterinarians.net/documents/raw-food-diets-for-pets

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3003575/

https://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/AnimalHealthLiteracy/ucm373757.htm

http://vetnutrition.tufts.edu/2016/01/raw-diets-a-healthy-choice-or-a-raw-deal/

http://vet.tufts.edu/wp-content/uploads/raw_meat_diets_memo.pdf

The opposition to raw diets is based on science, not some vast conspiracy to sell pet food or profit at the expense of pet owners.

My father practiced veterinary medicine for over 50 years and was highly respected by his peers and clients. Of course a veterinary practice is a business, but to suggest that veterinarians that don’t share your uninformed and misguided opinions disagree with you because they are profiteering is very telling. 

Maybe they just disagree with you because you have no clue what you are talking about?











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Nicoleandjake said:


> Started feeding raw with our family dog which was 11 years ago, so the answer would be 11 years.


So talk about your experience instead of disparaging people who may not agree with you. You said in one of your posts that raw food had been "proven" to cure stomach issues and allergies. Cite the studies that provide the proof. Be a positive advocate for raw food, not a negative one.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

I find it a bit rude of you to just tell me that I have no idea what I'm talking about and implying that I'm feeding my dogs a diet that will result in shorter lifespans but that's ok. So my family dog who is 12 and been on raw all her life is a "short" lifespan, or the 5 other dogs I know above 10 years old on raw all their lives also? Of course when you feed raw you have to be careful as it is raw meat but it's not any different than when you cook yourself a chicken breast for dinner..you wash your hands and the work surface, same as when feeding raw. Out of around 11 years experience I have never heard of anyone or any dog having issues with salmonella, Listeria or e-coli so I hope you can see why I don't really agree with that. Maybe I'm just lucky to not have experienced that first hand. 
You're asking why one would feed a diet that has little nutritional benefit. I've seen the benefits first hand so I don't agree that there is no nutritional benefit. I take my dogs to the vet every year to make sure they are getting complete nutrition and to make sure they are healthy. I vaccinate my dogs just like everyone else. To suggest that I'm feeding my dogs inadequate diets is a bit ignorant. I get their food from reputable manufacturers and am picky about the quality I feed them. 
I see the benefits daily but I wont go into all the details of that as it seems I am not being heard on this subject. This is a discussion forum so why not hear my side? I read all the articles you posted, so thank you for that and I do read through all the responses. I don't disagree that feeding other food is also right or the best for your dog so why put me down and tell me I have no clue what I'm talking about? Have you tried raw? Have you seen the benefits first hand as I have? Or have you seen first hand what many claim to be "bad" things about raw?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Joshua.Jahns said:


> Hey everyone, we are getting very frustrated over here and need some advice/encouragement. Emery has had stomach issues since day one.
> 
> We didn’t have a lot of the food that the breeder was feeding her previously, so we werent able to ween her off of it as slowly. leading to diarrhea. The vet put her on a “puppy pepto” and it cleared up.
> 
> ...



Just checking in to see how Emery is doing ???? 

Can we please try and keep this thread on topic and address the OPs original concerns.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

djg2121 said:


> Notably, wolves in the wild have much shorter life expectancies (5-6 years) than domesticated large breeds like Goldens. Using your questionable logic, to which I don’t subscribe, why would one feed a dog a diet that would result in a shorter lifespan?


That is not a complete picture. Wolves in the wild do have a much shorter life span but wolves in captivity live 12-16 years. Obviously they don't live as long in the wild because they are dying of things other than old age.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

myluckypenny said:


> That is not a complete picture. Wolves in the wild do have a much shorter life span but wolves in captivity live 12-16 years. Obviously they don't live as long in the wild because they are dying of things other than old age.




That’s precisely what I called the logic questionable and indicated that I don’t subscribe to it. 

Canines in the wild also eat their own feces instinctively (to clean their den and avoid leaving a trail for predators). That does not mean that feces is good for them from a nutritional standpoint.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

djg2121 said:


> That’s precisely what I called the logic questionable and indicated that I don’t subscribe to it.
> 
> Canines in the wild also eat their own feces instinctively (to clean their den and avoid leaving a trail for predators). That does not mean that feces is good for them from a nutritional standpoint.
> 
> ...


No-one is asking you to subscribe to anything. 

If you think you are feeding your dogs the best diet, than by all means carry on....and btw many dogs eat poop and poopsicles.

What I find astounding is attacking another poster who is sharing their personal experience.



djg2121 said:


> ....It’s my opinion that you’re uninformed, and have no clue what you’re talking about......
> 
> It’s my opinion that you’re uninformed, and have no clue what you’re talking about.


Yes, we all have a right to express our opinion here...or so it seems and you have qualified this in the snips above, however that said, IMHO your comments are judgemental, inflammatory and extremely disrespectful to a member here who is sharing their personal views and experience. 

Yes, you have shared many links...thank you. That is one POV based on the studies you choose to share and apparently trust. 

Do you have any personal experience in feeding a complete balanced raw diet? 

Have you ever known anyone who has? 

Have you ever talked to other DVMs who actually support and encourage feeding raw? 

So before you continue to bash those who do/believe other than you do ( within 'your opinion of course'), keep in mind that there are many folks out there who have seen first hand what a difference in diet can make. (complete, balanced raw approved and suggested by a DVM.) 

I am fortunate that I have 2 extremely accredited DVMs looking after Brisby. 

One is from the US (originally from Canada) with 30 years experience and experienced both in main stream veterinary (allopathic ) medicine, in addition to other modalities including acupuncture, chiropractic, sacro-cranial, homeopathic etc. 

We are blessed with another DVM with over 20 years of clinical experience, highly accredited as well, who is a blessing and a DVM who is in constant contact with us weekly, following Brisby with all of her issues.

BOTH of these DVMs *pushed* me into feeding a raw diet, when I was very reluctant to do so. It has been amazing to see the difference that his has done for my girl....of course with their guidance to ensure that her diet was balanced and complete. 

It has also been amazing during Brisby and my journey to see what a difference diet can make. We have 2 other GR buddies that we walk with every day, who had hot spots, ear infections, bad stools, other skin issues etc. They followed what we were doing at the guidance of our 2 DVMs and their issues are GONE. They are amazed at the difference in diet has made for their pups. 

After what results I have seen, I will never go back to feeding kibble...NEVER.

Last word is to* be kind to one another.* 

I assume most of us are here to learn, to share so that we all can decide what is best for our dogs from what we think we know, what we believe and also what we have seen and experienced. 

Study on diet ( and yes this has been discounted by Siandvm), however not by many other DVMs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=YWYgYbDhuE8

Back to the original OP...please let us know how it is going for your pup. I apologize this thread has gone way off course for your original issue. Raw may not be the answer for you, however I think as posted above you need to rule out any anatomical issues or bacterial or parasitic issues, along with what you are feeding that may be the root cause. 

Thinking of you and wishing you the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The OP started this thread asking for help with his pup's medical problem. 

This thread has gone in a totally different direction, for those of you who want to discuss Raw Feeding, please start a new thread in this section so this thread can get back on track. 

Raw diets or Homecooked diets - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> No-one is asking you to subscribe to anything.
> 
> If you think you are feeding your dogs the best diet, than by all means carry on....and btw many dogs eat poop and poopsicles.
> 
> ...



As I indicated, I was raised by a man who graduated from a top veterinary school in the country and practiced veterinary medicine for over 50 years. I spent my youth working with him, I speak with him regularly, and we often discuss our dogs, canine nutrition, and veterinary care. One of my closest friends is a veterinary pathologist, and I have other friends who abandoned the practice to breed thoroughbreds for the racetrack. They uniformly think raw diets are foolish.

FWIW, my dad has treated dogs with E. coli and other gastrointestinal issues caused by raw diets, and he recommends against raw diets because the so-called benefits are at best questionable. Additionally, there are plenty of high-quality cooked dog foods that are made with human grade meat and food product, and are nutritionally sound. So no, I won’t feed my dogs raw diets.

But I’m always happy to learn. I’d love to see peer-reviewed research in a legitimate veterinary journals that discusses the benefits of raw feeding, vis a vis the dangers, and offers objective and quantifiable results. Show me science rather than anecdotal accounts that are little better than wive’s tales. Maybe you can post citations to your source material here? It could be illustrative. Educate us all!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

